# Allroad 2.7T to 4.2 Allroad/S6 Rear Brake Upgrade ♻ By Reuse of OEM Parts



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The Allroad needs new shoes. It's Christmas time so that means the goods are on sale almost everywhere. Saw that the 2.7 Allroad has 255x10 plain Jane solid rear discs and the 4.2 has beefy 269x22 vented units. Did a little cyber navigation and found a write up with accurate swap info and instructions to upgrade from 2.7T rear brakes to the 4.2 V8 beefers. QuattroWorld Forum write up by *julex* "Rear brakes upgrade: 2.7t to 4.2 upsizing"

Opted to use the Geomet coated rotors from ECS since they don't rust. They're the best alternative vs getting your rotors cad plated or powdercoated on the hat surface. The ECS rear Geomet 2.7 rotors were $84.96 vs the Geomet 4.2 @ $93.46. For $8.50 more it's a no brainer. The write up from *julex* showed he used 2002 S4 rear calipers rebuilt by Nastra off eBay. They're no longer on eBay. The best price was from a generic place called BestValue Auto Parts.com in Jersey. They had gone up in price from $200 to $211.48 with free shipping since *julex *did the write up 8 mo's ago. The $30 (ea) core charge was still included in that price. The bulk of Audi V8/2002 S4/Passat VR6 calipers Nastra bought and rebuilt seem to have been depleted since Rock Auto showed 1 left for the right and three for the left side. Their shipped price was almost $250. 

Looked back at the BV website 2 days later and they raised the price on the same (semi-loaded) caliper set up from $75.74+$30 to $137.20 with $50 core charge. So from $105.74 per side to $187.20 or a *56% increase *per side!?! If the links below die keep in mind the BestValueAutoParts.com shows the calipers for 03-05 Audi S4. Checked out the Nastra website today. It only shows their stock and they don't sell to the public. They only have one set of loaded S4 (with carrier and pads) # 8-636263 and one left for the right rear (# 12-6362). Nastra's done rebuilding these for a while. That leaves new TRW units (no carriers), A-1/Centric rebuilt units, ebay pre-loved units or new. The Nastra units are OE VW rebuilt units.

When shopping for rear calipers make sure you're buying "semi loaded" set ups. This means you get the caliper and the carrier. If you order an S4 carrier a la carte they range from $50-$100 ea. The pricing on the S4 rotors is really starting to climb. The reman calipers alone (unloaded) are now listed as much as the semi loaded set up. I went with the VAG OE brake pads. The rears Allroad V8 still take the same size pad as the 2.7T (Audi part # 3B0698451) for $47.79. 

RockAuto link to 2002 S4 Rear Calipers [SUB]*edit *[/SUB] Cast Iron

<strike>Nastra Rebuilt Caliper @ BV Auto Parts right side #12-6362 [SUB]edit[/SUB] 
</strike> The kit Julex references supplies *Alum 4.2 Allroad calipers (12 mm brake hose)* with *D2 A8 carriers*. For Nastra Cast iron S4 Calipers & carriers (10mm brake hose) use Nastra #122996(Right)122997(Left) 

<strike>Nastra Rebuilt Caliper @ BV Auto Parts left side #12-6363 [SUB]edit[/SUB]
</strike> The kit Julex references supplies *Alum 4.2 Allroad calipers (12 mm brake hose)* with *D2 A8 carriers*. For Nastra Cast iron S4 Calipers & carriers (10mm brake hose) use Nastra #122996(Right)122997(Left) 

[SUB]added [/SUB]

*Here's a nice link from P.D.Q. on how to rebuild a used set of rear calipers if you're going that direction. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2770104* 
Pic's robbed from julex write up. Not sure when I'll have the time to install or if I'll have a tech do it.









*Compared to stock sized rotor:*









*They are perfectly centered, you can see how much larger they are*









*Here is the real shocker... Stock is so thin it is not even funny. Vented 2x as thick all the way!*









*Old vs new caliper. 4.2 is definitely larger and beefier:*









*The other side. Cylinder is also slightly bigger. I wonder how that's gonna affect braking since now I get what? More or less pressure on the pad?*









*And just to compare carriers:*


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The B6 S6/Allroad V8 calipers from BestValueAutoParts.com are having some issues. They were ordered on 12-28-13. The toll free number to BV auto wasn't working (855-480-2742). Called on 1-2-13 on another # I found (201-955-1332). Got hold of the dude that runs the internet ordering who states everything pretty much shut down over the holidays. The actual name of the auto parts store is. 

Wilson Auto Parts 
385 Kearny Avenue
Kearny,New Jersey 07032 

Called back on Sat the 4th and spoke to the same guy who verified the parts had been shipped and he was positive they went out. He did not have a tracking number but would get one. This is a damn good price for these calipers so I didn't squawk since the shipping was free too. Monday the 6th and no tracking number on payPal. Called Nastra in NY. They verified that they were out of stock on the calipers I ordered and the only order they had came from Rock Auto on that part #. Ugh!

Called BV Auto back and spoke to the same guy (Nuno). He said he's 100% sure they had the calipers and one of their other stores picked them up from Nastra via will call. I told him that I called Nastra and they have no record of BV picking them up. Nuno conferenced me in on the line and he spoke to the same person I did. She verified he picked up his order last week. Nuno assures me it's just slow from the holidays. The tracking number finally showed up on payPal this morning. Will post some pics when they show up. Didn't have the funds to spend buying these from anyone else for a few hundred more. Nastra charges $25 ea for cores. Cardone charges $109.88 ea with a $75 core (part # 19-2720/19-2721). The calipers from Quality rebuilders (part # 63553/63554) are $75 plus $60 core. KEEP IN MIND THAT THESE LAST TWO CALIPERS CHOICES DO NOT SUPPLY CALIPER CARRIERS. You've gotta have these to swap to S6/V8 calipers and rotors!

So using Cardone is $184.88 (per side) and Quality brand rebuilt is $135 (per side) or 57% / 28% more. Not sure of the quality on either. Don't forget to add another $50 per side for carriers (Lucas part # 447 615 425 B) with these two options. The best deal I saw on a set of carriers was $101.97 for a set w/ free shipping/no tax off eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-S4-S6-...15-425-B-/350899608957?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Fortunately the core charges ($30) on the Nastra 2.7 calipers (part # 12-2960/12-2961) are the same as the S6/V8 calipers. Quality rebuilders has an even swap too ($25) but Cardone charges $75 for S6/V8 caliper cores and gives back $60 for 2.7t cores.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

I did this upgrade over a year ago. A word of warning, these rebuilders mix calipers and carriers up A LOT. Confirm you have matching carriers and calipers either by measuring or test fitting both sides BEFORE you crack your current brake lines loose. Very important inspection is the banjo bolt mating surface. These companies sand blast the surface and it will cause leaks under operating brake pressure. While you are inspecting the banjo bolt confirm it is a 10mm x 1.0 thread hole. Caliper piston diameter should be cast into the caliper. 43mm 4.2 vs 42mm 2.7.

These above checks are ALL problems I ran into doing my swap. It took me 6 calipers to find two I could get machined to fix the banjo fitting and use.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up. I read your post on the nightmare you ran into. It was the reason I ordered the Nastra semi loaded calipers. I just cracked the boxes open and verified that everything was ok. These are not the oe Lucas calipers they're TRW. One of them has some corrosion pitting on the inside of the caliper body but I'm not worried about that. 

I got a set of 2nd hand Mk IV (41mm) rear caliper for $45 to install at the back of the G60. Had a shop in OR strip them, powdercoat and rebuild them. I had them go over the pc with another coat of clear pc (carriers too). That was $170. So striping, cleaning, rebuilding and two layers of pc ran $215. I'd love to do the same with these but have too many irons in the fire right now and this is the wife'y daily driver. Did a little research and found that caliper paint from Duplicolor or VHT runs $17 a can from the store. Going to do the calipers yellow on the AR too. I saw that POR-15 made caliper paint and decided to use that.

After reading up on the POR-15 caliper paint it states it's susceptible to UV and fades. They state it's finish is good for a couple of years. That's not long enough for me. Checked eBay and saw that POR-15 used to make a yacht paint with a higher solids content than any other marine coating. It's no longer sold and available as NOS only. Gonna pick up quart of this stuff since it has UV protection and obviously will last longer than their regular caliper paint. I may go over the yellow yacht enamel with their clear too. You can tell I don't like painting calipers huh?

*The Rear 4.2/S8 calipers and carriers from NASTRA*



















*The level I'd love to take the AR rear calipers to but don't have the time. They have a coat of clear over the yellow pc.*

















*Hoping to get the same level of protection as the PC on the Mk IV carriers (above) on the AR carriers and calipers with the POR-15 paint and their clear.*

















*These are the Geomet stock size rotors for the front and rear. The fronts are the same size (321x30) on the 4.2 & 2.7. 
The stock 2.7 rear are 255mm x 10mm and the 4.2 upgraded rear rotors are 269x22 shown next to the stock front brakes below. These are the rotors ECS sells with a coating that keeps them from rusting. The front were backordered for over a month but not a bad buy for $169.96 & $93.46. With a set of pads for $47.79 the almost 100lb order shipped for free, on sale and no sales tax.*


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Big *no-no* powder coating the banjo sealing surface. You will want to clean that off very carefully before assembly.



NASTRA is one of the caliper companies I had to have machined. The pics of the calipers you intend to install are not clear enough to make out the surface finish. I called and complained when I received them in less than useable condition. With any luck they listened and corrected the process.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It's only a little finish work with a razor. Easier to remove it than put it back on aye?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Allll right. Yellow POR 15 Marine vs powder coat & clear PC. It's perfection vs mmeehh, it's ok for now.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The brakes are on. That is, only the front 321x30 Geomet rotors with the oe calipers. The tech that did the install noticed that the offset was incorrect on the rotors I supplied. It turns out that I used a link on Google to look for geomet coated rotors and the link was incorrect. It stated it would take you to Allroad X drilled and slotted rotors for the 4.2 and it went to a link for S6 rear rotors that only showed a description of 269x22.

Emailed the guys at ECS and supplied all the links involved and the brake conversion I was doing to the 2.7 6SP Allroad. It turns out they don't have any geomet X drilled and slotted rotors for the 4.2. I did notice that the OE 4.2 rear rotors were $566.52 a pair. What is going on with that? The rear OE rotors are only $146.52 a set. Geomet rotors where a must this time since they rust up in a matter of months living next to the beach.

Has originally asked for a refund if they didn't have any 4.2 Allroad geomet rotors but remembered something from *julex *write up. Went to 034 motorsport almost clicked the button to order the 
Big Brake Kit, B5 & C5 Rear, 300mm. Decided not to after finding a post Euro addiction not to purchase from them dated 2011. There were issues with shipping incorrect parts and shipping delays. I even called them and got two totally different answers on availability. One guy said in stock and ships tomorrow and the other guy said they ship after they're made.

Ended up getting the kit from Apikol. Spoke to someone on the first call. Availability was immediate, with no bs. More specifically, I was given the correct info they weren't available yet, with an ETA of approx. 7 days. Saved 20 bones and got a better product too. Prolly spoke to the owner of Apikol. Most don't know a lot of these companies are run by enthusiasts. Just one man running their tuning shops on the side. Keep in mind it's on the side *after* of their other 40/50 hour a week job. Cheers!! :beer::beer: 
*!!ECS rocks!!*


ECS gladly took back the rear S6 geomet rotors with the incorrect offset AND provided a shipping label for paying the post. 
I ordered B6 S4 geomet rear x drilled and slotted rotors 300x22. 
ECS gladly gave me the 15% off I had originally obtained during their holiday sale on the new S4 rotors. Only $169.95 for the pair less 15%. 
This evening they had already begun to add the offset to all their brake rotors as well as the diameter and surface thickness already shown. 
Sure I had to wait on back order almost 30 days back in December but they NEVER put the payPal charge through until they shipped. I immediately knew I could cancel the order but did not because they offer this level of service. 

*Found this kit with a little more research - The Apikol kit for 300mm C5/C6 S4 rear rotors will still fit under the AR factory (folding/space saver) spare.*









*The brake lines (and adapter fittings??) for the 034 300mm S4 rear rotors on a C5 A6 Kit. - Didn't use this kit*









*The 034 adapter kit for the 300mm S4 rear rotors on a C5 A6 - Didn't use this kit*








Something good came out of this. For $70 more on rotors and $200 more for Apiokol Alloy/Zinc plated adapters the AR is getting B6/B7 300x22 rear S4 rotors and calipers (#4B0615424 & 4B0615423). Also got the OEM VAG bleeder valves (# 1K0615273C) from ECS I needed for $11.35 ea. It turns out the AR rear caliper and Mk I (41mm) TT rear calipers (1J0 615 423D/G & 1J0 615 424H) being used on the g60 take the same bleeder valves.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The new B5/B6 S4 geomet rotors arrived from ECS. You can tell by the offset that the rears on the S6 sit a lot farther inboard that the AR. 

Here's the C5 S6 (269x22) rear rotors going back to ECS along side the B5/B6 S4 (300x22) rear rotors. B5/B6 S4 rear rotors have the same offset as the Allroad 4.2 rear rotors. Keep in mind 4.2 rear AR rotors are specific only to the V8 AR. They're getting pricy as a stock oe replacement. If you've got a 4.2 it's a good time to upgrade over to the Apikol kit and use the 300mm rear rotors. Everything on this swap has taken a lot of time. I expect about 3 weeks for the Apikol adapter kit to get to here since none were in stock. Buy your next brake job and parts far in advance of the time you intend to service them. If you procrastinate and wait until you've gone past your indicator light safe zone you probably wont get them on sale, wont get what you really want due to inventory and may even thrash the stock rotors instead of paying the same for upgraded rotors on sale.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Finally got the adapters from Apikol. They were out for manufacture and plating til mid April. Got em to do a nice work around. After the adapters were manufactured they shipped them without plating so it only took 19 days. They chopped off about 2-3 weeks lead time by doing this. They're beautifully machined and going to a local place to get dipped in cad.

This project is going to take a while. The wifey ran the AR out of gas and pissed off the car to high hell. Upon starting it up it misfires. It wont clear up and is getting about 1 mpg. I've took it to a master audi tech at the dealer who's exorcised the car is the past. This might be expensive ....

French Bulldog approved


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

$20 cash to the dude at the plating shop and they got done in about 90 minutes. The cad plating is pretty cool. Essentially looks like a matte chrome finish or painted with a nice clear.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Blown p/s bag on the AR. Arrg!! Arnott is shipping out a replacement for the Gen II bag. They have a warehouse in Cali (El Segundo) that is expecting a train load of parts but I missed the window. No biggie, it's all covered under lifetime warranty. Even the shipping. I did notice that the bag went out a few weeks after the car went through the car wash. We don't use car washes that often. This may be a pattern. The R&D guys at Arnott are going to see if there is a known chemical in the stuff car washes use that may perforate the bags.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Had the new bag installed up front. Ahhh .. nothing like warranty free replacement on a $400 air bag. Something unexpected occurred. The seal at the top of the bag was leaking. Looks like the carriers for the callipers are not correct now. The rotors still wont fit over the discs :banghead:

[SUB]*update ....*[/SUB]

Doug from Apikol got back to me on the fitment issue of the S4 rear brakes on the 2.7t's chassis. So far the calliper bracket is too small to fit over the disc after the 2nd attempt to install the kit.

He states the on the 2.7t Allroad using this Apikol kit you've got to use B5 S4 carriers (calliper brackets). 
The carriers listed in *julex *write up in *quattroworld.com* show Allroad V8/ B6 S4 carriers.
I also just noticed that *julex * never had pictures of the callipers installed on his car.

Here's the theory until Doug gets back to me. The B5 S4 (2.7T) and Allroad V8 use the *similar but different rear callipers*. V8 Allroad has 12mm lines and B5 S4 uses 10mm lines on the banjo bolts at the callipers. 

The A8 also uses the same calliper as the V8 Allroad 
The A8 uses calliper carrier # 4D0 615 425 B * 12 mm banjo bolt on calliper brake line
The V8 Allroad uses carrier # 4B0 615 425 * 12 mm banjo bolt on calliper brake line
The B5 S4 uses carrier # 8D0 615 425 * 10 mm banjo bolt on calliper brake line
The 2.7T Allroad uses carrier # 8E0 615 425 F * 12 mm banjo bolt brake line 


(below)The V8 Allroad has specific rear calliper carriers. (#4B0 615 425). Notice how much higher the callipers sit on the carriers in the picture? It's because Nastra and Centic sell Allroad V8 callipers with A8 carriers !!!!
Notice the port is *12x1mm for the Banjo bolt *and the callipers have an alignment pin for the brake line.
The Centic callipers below are identical to the Nastra callipers that Julex said he purchased and used for this conversion.
Nastra Rebuilt Caliper @ BV Auto Parts right side #12-6362
Nastra Rebuilt Caliper @ BV Auto Parts left side #12-6363 
The callipers that come in this kit with the pin for the 12mm banjo bolt will fit A6 V8, Allroad V8, S6 and B4 Passat W8 (# 4B0 615 424) This kit has A8 calliper carriers NOT Audi V8 carriers.












(below) As mentioned, The B5 S4 has the similar rear calipers (#8D0 615 423C) but different carriers part (#8D0 615 425).
Notice the port is *10x1mm Banjo bolt *and the callipers have *no *alignment pin for the brake line.
*The APIKOL kit to use 300mm C5/C6 S4 rear rotors and (C5 S4) callipers will only work on the 2.7T Allroad if the Centric (or similar) calliper and carriers are used as pictured below)*












(below) Here's a stock 2.7T rear caliper (# 8E0 615 423) and carrier (#8E0 615 425). Carrier These also have the *12x1mm port for the banjo bolt* and the callipers have an alignment pin for the brake line
They seem strangely similar to the Mk IV/ TT rears going on my Corrado g60. It turns out these 2.7t allroad rear calipers (below) are the 38mm version of the 41mm (1J0 615 424) that ARE going on my g60 as pictured in the 1st few pics of this thread 










This post from VWAF shed light on the conversion issues I was having: http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?143570-allroad-rear-brake-upgrade


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Got my head wrapped around a fix to running B5/B6 300mm rotors, carriers and larger callipers. First off you'll want to use aluminium callipers listed below. The Allroad is made for snow, ice and road salt. You deffintely don't want to downgrade from the aluminium to cast iron.Aluminum 02-05 Passat W8: VAG #4b0615423/4, ATE # 24.3437-1702.7, Bosch # 0 986 474 185, TRW # BHQ131E ​Aluminum 03-05 Allroad 4.2: VAG #4b0615423/4, ATE # 24.3437-1702.7, Bosch # 0 986 474 185, TRW # BHQ131E​Aluminum 00-08 A6 4.2: VAG #4b0615423/4, ATE # 24.3437-1702.7, Bosch # 0 986 474 185, TRW # BHQ131E​Cast Iron B5 S4: VAG #8D0615424c/423c, Bosch # 0 986 135 068, TRW # BHT136 or BHT136E ​ 
The Apikol kit (# 09A04107) for running 300mm B5/B6 300mm rotors means you've got to use the carriers off a:


B5 S4 rear brakes set up (#8D0615425). 
or 
Passat (3B2) 2.8 Syncro rear brake set up (#8D0615425). 
AKA TRW Part # BDA601
AKA VAG Part #'s3B0615405​3B0615406​8D0615405S​AKA CARDONE Part # 19-B2722AKA CARDONE Part # 19-B2723​AKA BENDIX Part # SL47670​AKA BENDIX Part # SL47671​
The B5 S4 rear callipers also have the smaller 10mm port for the brake line along with being prone to rust or seizing a piston since they're made of cast iron. The brake lines on the 2.7t Allroad connect to the calliper from above so the same brake lines can be used. This means that the stock brake lines will have 1/2" to 3/4" more play since the adaptor brackets will move them up. The Allroad/Passat W8 callipers are preferred since they're aluminium and have the OE 12mm brake line port on the caliper.

If you're going to use the Apikol kit (09A04107) Rear Brake Upgrade, 300mm (B5 A4/S4, C5) on the 2.7t allroad you'll need:

B5/B6 S4 300mm rotors (VAG # 8E0 615 601R / 8E0 615 601K / 8E0 615 601R / 8E0 615 601 RKT 
Stainless rear brake lines (Optional) @ ECS ECS41055KT. The OE VAG # is 4Z7611707A 
W8 or Allroad rear ALUMINUM calipers with the 12mm brake line port 
B5 S4 rear carriers #8D0 615 425 
I've already called Nastra in NY about how they're supplying D2 A8 carriers instead of Allroad 4.2 (V8) carriers in their kit. I just have to email them with all the specifics so they can send swap the A8 carriers for the a set of B5 S4 carriers. From what I can see the Allroad 4.2 (V8) carriers can not be used with this kit. The 2.7 & 4.2 allroad both have the 1 1/2" offset on the rear discs. If you look at the pic above, the difference between the S6 and S4 (300mm) discs, it's obvious.

I can't see how the B5 S4 calliper carrier is going to accommodate the difference in offset between the S4 and Allroad back spacing yet.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Pictures are worth 1K words. Took both the pics from the Centric semi loaded brake descriptions in previous post and blew them up. It's clear now that the calliper carriers from the B5 S4 will go over the B5/B6 S4 rotors that don't have as much offset. ECS states that Allroad rear rotors have a 1/2" offset. 

Took a look at the Brembo rotor website and the rear rotors for the Allroad 4.2 and B5 S6 are NLA. Compared the offset from the B5 S4 rotors to the S8 (47.85 vs. 36mm) and there's a 11.85mm or 5/8" diff between the two. The discs and callipers will look a lot better closer to the rims. EZ PZ need to have Nastra send me a set of B5 S4 carriers and I'll send everything off to get powder coated yellow after a test fit.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The call put out to Nastra turned into email since we had to explain: 

Nastra 12-6362 & 12-6363 semi loaded rear calliper sets come with Aluminum Audi Allroad 1.9TDI & 4.2/Passat W8 callipers, 12mm brake line ports and have Audi D2 A8 carriers. I included some pics and links in the email.
Further explained the *rear calliper carriers *in the Nastra (12-6362 & 12-6363) * kit the allroad 4.2 are the same rear carriers as Nastra's semi loaded kit (12-6378/12-6379) for the Audi D2 A8*. 
The D2 A8 rears calipers wont work on the the A6 family because the e brake orientation is different.


*A8 rear calliper has the mech for the e brake integrated into the lower, angled tail section. The bleeder port is offset too.*










*Otherwise it's the same calliper as the Allroad 4.2 /Passat W8 & TDI 1.9*










After getting through all that it came down to the issue that* the Allroad 4.2 kit (12-6362/12-6363) they sell needs Allroad 4.2 calliper carriers not D2 A8 carriers they supplied with the Allroad 4.2 semi loaded kit.* I think he realized it would be a long shot he could get Allroad 4.2 calliper carriers. The reason an email was sent is abundantly clear now. This is a cross reference nightmare. 

*The solution proposed was allowing me to return the painted D2 a8 carriers in exchange for B5 S4 carriers that they sell in Nastra kit 12-2996 & 12-2997*. I had to explain that I didn't need the B5 S4 semi loaded kit they sold since the brake hose is 10mm not 12mm and the callipers are cast iron instead of aluminium. He was laughing at how much I had to dig into all of this.

By the end of the day he emailed back and said we can exchange the D2 A8 for the B5 S4 brackets for $32 ea including shipping to be handled like a core exchange. He told me that *Nastra sells loaded and semi loaded callipers only*, not just the carriers. This was an exception that helped both of us. Earlier he was telling me that Nastra is family owned and has been doing business since '78. He said it was important that they take care of the customers and stated it was not problem that I handled this issue directly through them instead of going through the local shop (Wilson Auto Parts/BestValueAutoparts.com) in NY that sold them to me. Noticed on the final email his signature showed up as Vice President of Nastra. Pretty cool company to do business with!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The new B5 S4 carriers arrived today. Thanks to Nastra for bailing me out and making all the needed parts available. They're ready for a test fit on the allroad. Nastra, a wholesale only company, went above and beyond to hook me up. They sent a calendar and a couple of carabineers for keys just because they're cool. These are over $150 ea at ECS. Running the lenth of the brackets body the numbers 6840/1 then CN2 are stamped .. .. The other carrier bracket is 6840/1 CN5. Both also have different numbering on the upright .... A224 and A259. The only important number is 6840. I'm sure the other numbers and the date and location stamps. Nothing goes on the floor in this house without seeing if it's edible 1st.

I can't get a bite on the calliper bracket (allen head) bolts that are holding the OE brackets to the car. Going to stop by the Stray Dog Garage to have Scott put the car on a lift for a quick mock up. I'll post some pics of that later. If everything's a go on the fit I'll send the callipers and brackets out to have them powder coated Porsche yellow and then have a coat of clear powder applied. Not happy with how paint looks on the callipers. Moreover, I never want to paint them again.










Here's a better shot of what was sent from Nastra.









A quick mock up of the 4.2 allroad callipers on the B5 S4 brackets attached to Apikol adaptors. They're hanging onto a rear 300mm B5/B6 S4 rotors.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Made an appt. to pry the allroad from the wife's hands. Going to have a tech wrench the oe 14 year old caliper bolts off w/o stripping them. Push clutch in, start car and sounds like a I engaged the propeller shaft. That imprecise feeling on the clutch for the last 6 months was the t/o bearing getting ready to die. Got about 36K out of the 1st clutch with a free replacement under the Audi CPO in 2006. The car's at 101K now. The previous VW/Audi employee that had this car on a three year lease must have driven the $hit out of it to trash the clutch that quick. The dealer just gave me a quote of $3.8K for a new clutch job incl a new f/w. Bwahaaaa!!


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

any update?opcorn:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Not yet







. I got tuition taking priority on life. May be someone can help. When I use the standard allen head bit on a ratchet to remove the caliper bolt the bit wants to go out of square and round out the inside of the contact surface. What's the best way to get a bite on those caliper mount bolts to break them free?


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

Pete, amazing thread, but it also hurts my brain lol. 

I'm attempting to do the exact same thing as you with my '05 2.7t 6MT allroad. I'm a little worried about the calipers... To confirm, I'm going to need:

SS brake lines
Apikol or 034 caliper brackets
22x300mm rear rotors
Rear pads
Nastra 00-08 V8 A6, V8 allroad, or W8 passat rear calipers (Nastra Part # 12-6362 and 12-6363 ) with the B5 S4 carriers from Nastra's 12-2996 & 12-2997 kits? 

Is that correct?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Yes, you got it. Won't have the car back in the shop til Feb. I need to get the calipers off the car to test fit the B5 S4 caliper brackets, adapters & AR V8 calipers.

I can't get an Allen wrench to turn the rear caliper mount bolts w/o striping them. I can't get a vice grip on the outside of the bolts. I'm on ice for fitment of the kit til I get the 2.7 rear calipers off.


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

Thanks Pete. That's what I've ordered. Just have to pick up the S4 carriers from the dealer and am waiting on custom adamsrotor's rotor's (I have a Stasis/Alcon BBK in the front). I probably won't get them fitted until the spring though unless my pads don't last that long


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I've read this thread a few times and I'm convinced none of this makes any sense because you corrected yourself so many times. You are just confusing everyone with generic nastra (flawed) part numbers.

For clarification why did you use V8 allroad specific calipers. These are extremely rare and hard to find? A regular v8 a6 comes standard with 269x22 vented rear brakes also. Same as the s6. 

EDIT: I realized the offset between the rear hubs is different between the allroad and v8 cars. I used the v8 aluminum rear hubs to make the brakes a direct bolt on. 
If anyone desires to do the same as me you can probably find the correct rear hubs for around. 50-100 a side. Possibly complete with brake calipers ! 


From what I found the allroad shares a caliper carrier with the w8 Passat. I believe VW/Audi gave these CSR their own special offset to clear certain wheels and spare tires. I do not know this for sure but what other reason can there be? 

If my proposition is correct, you will not be able to use the b5 s4 carriers with the allroad v8 calipers

I just pieced together my own rear bbk. I purchased b5 s4 calipers, s6/ v8 a6 carriers for 50$ and v8 a6 rotors


----------



## lml999 (Jul 3, 2002)

racin2redline;87033433
For clarification why did you use V8 allroad specific calipers. These are extremely rare and hard to find? A regular v8 a6 comes standard with 269x22 vented rear brakes also. Same as the s6. When you google the wheel bearing assembly (what the carriers bolt to) for the c5 it appears they are the same said:


> I think your second statement is correct regarding matching components.
> 
> Any reason you went with the S4 calipers rather than the C5 V8 calipers?
> 
> ...


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

lml999 said:


> I think your second statement is correct regarding matching components.
> 
> Any reason you went with the S4 calipers rather than the C5 V8 calipers?
> 
> ...


I used b5 s4 calipers because they were cheap and almost the same thing as regular v8 calipers. I plan on doing a 18z setup up front. I upgraded because my rear brakes are SHOT, calipers make all types of noise and the rotors are toast


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

N'Syncro said:


> Pete, amazing thread, but it also hurts my brain lol.
> 
> I'm attempting to do the exact same thing as you with my '05 2.7t 6MT allroad. I'm a little worried about the calipers... To confirm, I'm going to need:
> 
> ...


Correct. The only bit that threw me off was that the Apikol kit didn't specify the C5 A6 2.7t cars also need the B5 S4 caliper brackets. Without them, spacing is way off. Once I verify fitment is spot on, I'll shoot Apikol an email and have them asterisk the C5 A6 allroad application requirements.

Three occurrences recently affected this project.

1) Went to coax the allroad out of the garage to let the solar guys do their work on an electrical panel. The clutch no longer falls to the floor. Contamination, air? I don't care, it drives now.

2) Poor neighbor tapped wife's NB Vert. We both have AAA so we both get new bumpers/bumper covers gratis. While on the phone with AAA I mention they never updated the software on the NOS RNS-e they replaced in 2013. Initially they claimed ar never had navi units until the dealer settled them down. The previous adjuster was the cause of this and his Sup took over. The poor adjustor just couldn't believe it possible a dealer installed the array until all the ppwk backed up the facts. The ar is at the dealer now. It's getting new SW installed in the RNS-e. In it's present state it couldn't communicate with the phatbox, Blaupunkt ME-3, BT & XM as it did before.

3) The tech is going to work the bolt off the rear caliper bracket with and impact. The Apikol kit # 09A04107 rear brake upgrade will be test fit:

B5 S4 caliper brackets/carriers
Apikol adapters
4.2 ar rear calipers
C5 S6 300x22 rotors. 
Wont have to break into the brake lines for this fortunately. If this works the 4.2 rear calipers and B5 S4 carriers are off for powder coating. Fortunately the 2.7t and 4.2 rear calipers share the same pads.


----------



## downhillracer123 (May 10, 2012)

Did you ever finish this project!? I'd love to know how it turned out. I am looking to do this upgrade on my 2002 s6.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I'm stuck in limbo. When the car went into the dealer last time it consumed too much time for electrical diagnostics. It was brought in to have a NOS US spec RNS-e get an update on its sw/firmware so it could integrate back into the TV tuner. The same master tech removed the US only warning banner that says your gonna die if you program your nav when you drive, so don't sue us screen.

It turned out that the dietz 1417 (TV/Video) module took a dump and wouldn't allow the TV option to show up after the sw/firmware update occurred. Yes, this tech keeps replacement modules on hand, I'm impressed. The dough designated for the brake completion was used on a new, better, Kufatec Integrated Multimedia Adapter (IMA) Basic Plus.

I need to have the cam seals/valve cover gaskets serviced as well as finish the rear brake upgrade. The main battery cable is shot too. The fused connection box next to the terminal lost its continuity. It's heating up the insulation on the cable til it melts. I'm looking for a new cable for this '02 6mt that has that fused disconnect box on it. This rolling museum will get it's next shot of labor in a few months.

Most of the 2.7 ar don't have the fused disconnect in a plastic box next to the battery post mount (like the one below).









Here's the version that does have what looks like a battery separator switch for dual batteries. It's to the left of the yellow crimp on connector in the pic. Anyone know what this is for and why only some of the AR have them?










Here's a close up of what's under the cover and the part #'s.


















This guy in Poland is asking the same Q's. There's a Russian post below asking the same Q's.

https://translate.google.com/transl...//www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2303194.html
https://translate.google.com/transl...&u=http://a6-allroad.ru/showthread.php?t=2363










A little bit of scouring and viola! 8Z0941824A showing available from the dealer for about $17 

You can also just buy the fuse if your's is toast. It's one of the few items in EKTA that has a pic of the item (P # N 10424906) about $3.51

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_product=5610198&ukey_assembly=752506


----------



## downhillracer123 (May 10, 2012)

Oh bummer, sorry to hear you are having some issues... I hope you get it figured out without too much headache!
Regarding the valve cover gaskets and cam tensioner seals - If you have any mechanical side to you at all (which it seems like you do with all the brake stuff you have already done) you can tackle this project yourself, just take your time.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Audi superseded 8Z0941824A to part # 3BO 941 828. The one that arrived at Audi of Mission Viejo _did_ have the fuse installed already. That saved about $7-$8. Parts discounted the full retail price to $19.60.

ECS has a great price on them of $14.09. If you work it into a larger order it will take the sting out of shipping.
https://www.ecstuning.com/ES339977/

The DOSE for the allroad was a welcome sight. Hopefully this will link the old/new part #'s together on internet searches when more owners start having their fuses cooked. Took the ar for a quick spin to see if the intermittent cut out on the motor was gone. It is gone. I forgot how nice it was to keep a DVD loaded in the ME3 and pick up where you leave off whenever you've got idle time waiting to pick up the kiddos from school. This is also the only car we have that has a lifetime subscr to XM radio. I miss the fully integrated audio and video freedom the other cars don't have.

The harness is so cooked at the battery terminal, it's creating too much resistance and heating up the battery post and new fuse again. Next comes the battery harness replacement and I'll move on to the rear brakes again. If I find something suitable I may try to cut and splice a new terminal into the harness. There may be enough cable left to do it. Car upgrades and repairs take a low priority when you have four cars to choose from.


----------

